# Something you did to overcome your SA (big OR small!)



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Sometimes we might feel like making an entire thread about a small step we took is making too big a deal out of it (I know I have). So, here's a thread for people to post their triumphs over SA, no matter how big or small. Whether it was making five friends in one week or just making eye contact with someone at the grocery store, if it's personal progress FOR YOU, post it here!

I have one today I'm pretty proud of, even though it wasn't huge:

Paranoia was creeping in and I kept thinking my teammates didn't wanna be around me and were talking bad about me. I challenged those thoughts and considered alternative explanations, and CBT'd myself right out of avoidance and a binge-eating episode!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1. draw SA as a stick figure
2. picture SA with a face on that stick figure
3. draw a box around him / her
4. than draw vertical lines within this box.
5. SA is in jail.

Now picture this image inside your mind, now that SA is in jail. he/she will not harm you.


----------



## Fingerblast (Jan 26, 2012)

I took anabolic steroids


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I made a good friend last semester by starting a conversation, which I never had the courage to do before.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Fingerblast said:


> I took anabolic steroids


Isn't that not a good thing?


----------



## jpb (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm traveling in Thailand! I was completely freaked out at the prospect, having never gone overseas before, but I thought it would be a kind of sink or swim for anxiety.

And guess what? I'm swimming!

It was tough at first, traveling alone and interacting with so many people. Now, after a couple weeks, I am meeting new people all the time, carrying on conversations, making friends, and hardly feeling any anxiety at all. When I do, it feels like normal nervousness that isn't out of proportion to the situation.

I feel so much better than I did a month ago, it's ridiculous. Travel really can open you up and break you out of old patterns. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a presentation in front of a class

Wasnt so bad though


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

in high anxiety situations i tell myself over and over, only god can judge me. it helps sometimes.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

*Did a Speech.* 
Did it too good that I had to convince my teacher that the reason it was short was because I had a lot of anxiety and was my first ever speech. And the class had people I liked in and people who will hear me talk for the first time (imagine the anxiety)
-- Got a *4/5*. 

Hint: Dont over-think it. I just praticed the speech a week before. Did it twice infront of my family and twice infront of a group of people (my father's friends). - You only need to get the hang of it.
Anxiety was there, but I was too focused on the speech to care. And it was only at the biggining, then it faded.
I felt like a boss when I ended the speech and hear the claps.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I stood up to a bully


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Went through terrifying phone interview...I'd almost prefer just doing it face to face.

For me, all I pretty much have to do is stay in school and progress through this program...I have no choice but to face my anxiety until I don't feel it anymore (so far it seems to be workin...progressively). I guess,in a way, it's good because I suck at the whole self-starter thing.


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

I joined in a conversation before class and participated in class.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

AlexGleyzer said:


> I stood up to a bully


sweet man! I know how terrifying that can be.

Today I just introduced myself to one of my friend's friend when I randomly saw them at school. Made her laugh a bit.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I managed to talk to the store owner the other day when my very social friend was too shy to.


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Today I managed to carry on a conversation with a random stranger at a crosswalk. Felt good!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yager75 said:


> Today I managed to carry on a conversation with a random stranger at a crosswalk. Felt good!


I hope you spread the word about DIABEETUS. It can affect people and they don't even know it!


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope you spread the word about DIABEETUS. It can affect people and they don't even know it!


Haha! Funny, the guy was talking about anatomy class. I probably could have snuck in a diabeetus reference. Although it is scary, I cannot pronounce diabetes as diabetes anymore. I automatically say diabeetus!


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

I went to guitar center to have my guitar checked out, I noticed I was having some slight string buzz and it was bothering me. I talked to the girl that checks in instruments,gear,etc. I even gave here my real name! I almost always give a fake name since my name is complicated to pronounce.

I had the sales associate check out my guitar and it turns out it was nothing. I talked to him for about 5 mins about it. Even though he was a little douchey, I made the best attempt to explain what my guitar was doing.

I had been procrastinating about this for 2 weeks now but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not giving a damn about what anybody thinks.


----------



## Escozzi (Feb 2, 2012)

Taking myself out of my environment and live in another country for 2 years has made me overcome my anxiety, before i left i had cognitive behavioural therapy and prozac and it supported me and helped me to overcome !


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Not giving a damn about what anybody thinks.


Ooooh, if only I could do this, um, ALL the time.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Escozzi said:


> Taking myself out of my environment and live in another country for 2 years has made me overcome my anxiety, before i left i had cognitive behavioural therapy and prozac and it supported me and helped me to overcome !


Well done, emmigrating/moving on is my next step!

I started talking to lot's and lot's of random women (and some men too), and it's really helped, although some days I still feel like an awkward burk, but it's early days, and being awkward is inevitable for everyone sometimes.

After going through cbt, I've made dates, plans & holidays with people I've met off my own back. I've joined clubs, gyms & classes. I've taken friends/groups of friends surfing for the first time. I've gone skydiving a dozen times, and I've helped organise SAS meetups.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

jessckuh said:


> Ooooh, if only I could do this, um, ALL the time.


I used to worry all the time but the last 6 months I have changed for the better.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Started to believe in me


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

What I had of SA which was a little diff from most of you guys back about 15 years ago was I stopped giving a sh!t what others thought of me cuz I got fed up with people's bullsh!t. If someone has a prob with me **** them. People treat me with respect, they get it back. Judge me or think whatever they want, I dun care. I matter to myself more than stupid nonsense like omg what does someone think of me????? 
Love me or don't. Not everyone will. I dun care. I'm me and that's all that matters.

Oh I'd like to add, it's not about fixing SA itself, its more about improving what YOU think of YOU, first and foremost.

That's such a good point I'm adding it to my sig if it fits! lol


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Joined Toastmasters in the past 4 times and worked toward getting my certificate is the small thing. The big thing is when I join again and complete the speeches I need to complete my certificate.


----------



## TAIROLG (Feb 1, 2012)

yager75 said:


> Today I managed to carry on a conversation with a random stranger at a crosswalk. Felt good!


I hate when you strike up a convo with a random stranger and then see them again and try to catch their eye and they pretend they don't see/know you. Same thing when people are drinking they're all friendly and talkative and then see you again and it was like you'd never had a conversation before.


----------



## TAIROLG (Feb 1, 2012)

Went to a funeral yesterday and hung around after it was over so see and talk to some people. Didn't stay too long...I've learned over the years the appropriate time to leave. If I stay at a function too long I can always tell by the way I feel when it's past time to leave.


----------

